
Bend It, Charge It, Dunk It: Graphene, the Material of Tomorrow - xmpir
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/04/13/bend-it-charge-it-dunk-it-graphene-the-material-of-tomorrow/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_php=true&_type=blogs&ref=technology&_r=1&
======
pistle
Why is this article on the front page of HN? Graphene is old news as are all
the "it could revolutionize ....." statements. Nothing is imminent to market,
but it sure seems like someone wants to acquire investments. No MVP's that can
do anything w/o all that sweet investment manna? For something which lends
itself to soooooo many applications, we can't even get the mundane out the
door?

I may be long-term bullish, but I'm done with the hype.

Let's call it a gold rush and ambiguously tie it to the last monstrous
movement - semiconductors. Maybe we should throw some other buzz in about
quantum computers and sensor-laden clothing - because everybody has been
clamoring to wire up their hoodies.

It, of course, doesn't even mention the toxicity risks. Asbestos is one
helluva insulator. Asbestos would compliment graphene very well.

Only missing a link to arxiv.

~~~
Retric
While not sexy pencil's are arguably the oldest use of Graphene.

Edit: The argument has to do with the relative smoothness of writing relating
to the thickness of the graphite layers laid down. Grapine being ideal.

~~~
ceejayoz
No, pencils are not a single atom thick layer of graphite.

~~~
Retric
The marks they make can be.

[http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/diy-graphene-
how-t...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/diy-graphene-how-to-make-
carbon-layers-with-sticky-tape/)

It apparently also has some use as a lubricant which has something to do with
why #2 pencils are smoother than normal. Ed: Graphite also acts as a lubricant
but #2 pencils relative smoothness has something to do with laying down more
layers of graphine.

------
Shinkei
This reminds me of my excitement in the early 2000's about Holographic disc
techonology:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holographic_Versatile_Disc](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holographic_Versatile_Disc)

It seems like it's never coming. It is a technology before its time.

~~~
swalsh
Mostly because we found technology that's better. I think memristors, If
Graphene never happens because we find better things... i'm not going to
complain :D

~~~
Aardwolf
Yeah, what happened to memristors? I didn't hear a lot about them anymore
since the last breakthrough a few years ago :/

------
ChuckMcM
They fail to mention it causes hypegasms :-) But more seriously, it is going
to change the world over time, and carbon based electronics. But I am not sure
why this article other than to mention Samsung's press releases
([http://www.samsung.com/us/aboutsamsung/news/newsIrRead.do?ne...](http://www.samsung.com/us/aboutsamsung/news/newsIrRead.do?news_ctgry=irnewsrelease&news_seq=20176))
or to just give out a tech 'feel good' vibe.

------
nmkn
When and if graphene is in production in new products: What comes after that?
We're always building something harder, better, faster, stronger (sorry I
can't help myself). Can we even fathom something beyond graphene? Or do we
plateau? Charging a cell phone in 15 minutes is awesome, but what about
instantly? Shoot, lets just embed cell phones into our bodies, and we'll power
them with our cells!

------
qzc4
I am looking forward to this actually being used. It has been a big deal for a
while and all we've got so far is... a condom?

It's much more affordable now. What would be really cool is if the iWatch had
this (not planning on buying one, but still)

~~~
higherpurpose
Samsung's YOUM flexible display uses graphene, I believe, but I don't think
they've used that in a product yet.

------
abdullahkhalids
I wonder if graphene devices could be fabricated using 3D printers. Now, that
would be a game changer even if their performance was below silicon devices.

------
vonnik
More graphene goodness from the MIT Tech Review today:

[http://www.technologyreview.com/view/512496/first-
graphene-a...](http://www.technologyreview.com/view/512496/first-graphene-
audio-speaker-easily-outperforms-traditional-designs/)

Apparently it makes great speakers...

------
Narretz
So, if Graphene is so awesome, what are the problems with its application? So
far it seems it's still mostly in research. From a HN front page article I
expect a little more than simply listing research efforts etc.

~~~
gloverkcn
Hopefully someone more up to speed can correct me/chinme in. As I understand
it. It's the cost/difficulty of production of quality graphene structures.

Lake anything else (carbon fibers, semi-conductors) the cost of production
starts very high and is only cost effective in specific targeted use cases.
For example, Graphene is currently used in equipment in DNA Labs.

As companies develop better manufacturing techniques you get high cost
corporate and high income early adopter products like the Samsung flex
display.

Over the next 20 to 40 years manufacturing it will get cheaper, and as
manufacturing equipment for graphene starts being readily available you'll see
grapheme start showing up everywhere. It'll get to the point where it's in
everything but nobody talks about it. Everything will continue to get smaller
and/or more efficient.

~~~
vonnik
You're right. The reason by the NYT is excited about it now is that Samsung
recently announced a "breakthrough" in manufacturing which lowers the costs:

[http://venturebeat.com/2014/04/04/samsung-claims-a-
graphene-...](http://venturebeat.com/2014/04/04/samsung-claims-a-graphene-
breakthough-which-may-be-huge-for-future-wearables/)

The article's not new, but the NYT isn't in the business of tech scoops.

------
geuis
Something comes to mind. Read some old science fiction. The Asimov Foundation
series provides good examples. Fission/atomic power was all the range when the
book were written. It reads as hopi

~~~
netcan
_" Graphene could change the electronics industry, ushering in flexible
devices, supercharged quantum computers, electronic clothing and computers
that can interface with the cells in your body."_

~~~
Aardwolf
Nice, all the current emerging tech hypes in one sentence, including of course
quantum computing :)

------
nymph
"Benjamin, I want to say one word to you. Just one word … ”

"Yes … What is is, Mr. McGuire?”

"Plastics.”

    
    
        http://youtu.be/PSxihhBzCjk

------
chillax
Looking forward to see cross country skiing poles made from graphene :-)

------
pskittle
does anyone know where one can buy this material for experiments etc?

~~~
arethuza
A quick LMGTFY led me to "Graphene Supermarket":

[https://graphene-supermarket.com/home.php](https://graphene-
supermarket.com/home.php)

~~~
pskittle
appreciate it!

------
DonHopkins
Didn't Daft Punk write a song called Technologic about graphene? ;)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozitqabi6UM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozitqabi6UM)

------
vayarajesh
Wooow! this is freaking awesome if this really can happen!

------
nikbackm
Does it cure cancer too?

~~~
jimmytidey
No, it causes it..

~~~
zhaphod
Is there any peer reviewed study supporting this claim?

~~~
adventured
Not agreeing with it, but I assume the op is referring to the claims about
graphene fibers acting in a similar fashion to asbestos.

[http://www.rsc.org/chemistryworld/News/2012/February/graphen...](http://www.rsc.org/chemistryworld/News/2012/February/graphene-
inhaled-lungs.asp)

But there's widespread disagreement:

[http://spectrum.ieee.org/nanoclast/semiconductors/nanotechno...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/nanoclast/semiconductors/nanotechnology/when-
you-keep-nanotubes-short-theyre-not-like-asbestos)

~~~
zhaphod
Thanks for posting these links. They do help framing the debate on
carcinogenic effects of Graphene better than hearsay.

